# Steam sales



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Anyone else keeping an eye on the steam sales?
Currently they have Skyrim for £3. FM 2014 is half price too. Deus Ex Human revolution is £3. Call of Duty Ghosts has a few quid knocked off too.
I got Portal 2 for £7. Finished it already  . Good game.
Plenty of interesting Indy games on sale too.


----------



## valkyr (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, they do have some amazing deals from time to time.


----------



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 is also free until he end of today IIRC!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

fatboi567 said:


> Left 4 Dead 2 is also free until he end of today IIRC!


Nice, I've had that a year or two. It's a fun game in co-op.
Just started playing Deus Ex HR again, after seeing it on steam. I got it free with a graphics card a few years back. According to Steam I'd only played 59 minutes. Not sure why, as it's a pretty good game.
I got Portal 2 on Monday, and finished it on Xmas day (13 hours total). Really liked it. Plenty of humour, and some good puzzles. Going to have a look at the community maps I think.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just got Lego Lord of the Rings. Well entertaining for a kids console style game. £3


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Just got Lego Lord of the Rings. Well entertaining for a kids console style game. £3


Hard to beat those Lego games:thumb: and a weekend sorted for less than a price of pint = Winner!

Steam are doing some lovely deals on all Ubisoft games right now:thumb:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/Ubisoft_catalog

Now just downloading Driver: Sanfrancisco that costed me £6.49


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Just got myself grid 2 for £8


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

DAYZ Alpha - running that as well as DAYZ Mod.

Zombies are easy it's the players you have to watch out for.

Check out Frankie ON PC -Youtube.


----------

